# HOY Bonaly 24 (9 kg leichtes UK-Kinderrad)



## ilfer (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Suche nach einem leichten Rad für meinen Sohn bin ich bei Evans Cycles auf die HOY Kinderräder gestoßen... Starrer Alu-Rahmen mit Alu-Gabel, 1x8 Gang mit 32T/11-34 Übersetzung, Rapidfire statt Drehgriff, Kenda Reifen, 140er Kurbel, ca. 9 kg Gewicht. 
Für 384 Euro eigentlich ein tolles Angebot, oder was denkt Ihr?
Schöne Grüße, ilfer


----------



## Fisch123 (19. Juni 2015)

Rahmenset schaut gut aus, die Anbauteile eher niederes Preissegment.
Angesichts des Preises voll ok.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubu24 (19. Juni 2015)

320£=448,23€


----------



## ilfer (20. Juni 2015)

Bubu24 schrieb:


> 320£=448,23€


Nee. Shop auf Euro umstellen, oben im Eck ;-)


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Juni 2015)

Keine  Versandkosten?  Ich sehe zumindest keine wenn ich was in den WK lege.


----------



## ilfer (20. Juni 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## Bubu24 (20. Juni 2015)

Arme Engländer ..., Fahrradwetter schlecht, Fahrradpreise schlecht .


----------



## Ann (20. Juni 2015)

wenn die farben nicht so häßlich wären  das müßte bei uns komplett lackiert werden....
aber preislich wirklich interessant


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Juni 2015)

Schoen bunt (wobei wir wieder beim Geschmack waeren, hehe...)

Fuer den Preis finde ich es OK. Kurbellaenge sollte passen, oder? Bei Delivery and Returns steht free international delivery...
Kann man so lassen, oder fuer wenig Geld noch ein bisschen pimpen, ganz nach Bedarf.


----------



## trolliver (21. Juni 2015)

Ich finde das Angebot auch gut. Die Lackierung... eigentlich nur störend der gelbe Absatz. Der soll auffallen und gefallen. Ersteres tut er sicher, letzteres eher einer kleineren Klientel, neutral rot käme bei mehr Menschen an.

Ich würde davon ausgehen, daß man den Lack schützen muß und ihn daher bekleben. Den Rest würde ich lassen, sonst kommt man vom 100. ins 1000., und dafür ist der Rahmenpreis dann zu hoch.

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (22. Juni 2015)

Zumindest das Schaltwerk würde ich ändern. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. Den Rest lassen.
Ich gehöre anscheinend zur kleineren Klientel, ich find uni-Rahmen eher ein bisschen langweilig, ausser es ist eine Knallerfarbe. Das Rad hat auf jeden Fall einen guten Wiedererkennungswert.
Wenn dem zukünftigen Fahrer die Farbkombi gefällt, rate ich zum Kauf. Oder einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. Ich konnte mir die Farben früher auch nicht aussuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (22. Juni 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Zumindest das Schaltwerk würde ich ändern. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. Den Rest lassen.
> Oder einfach vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. Ich konnte mir die Farben früher auch nicht aussuchen...


Ich würde an dem HOY tatsächlich erstmal GAR NIX ändern... so gesehen wäre es wirklich die preiswerteste Alternative. Okay, FROG 62 kommt noch in Frage, die sind ähnlich puristisch...
Bin wirklich sehr angetan vom kleinen Briten.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab's mir nochmal angeschaut.
Ich persönlich finde die Farben super.
Die Ausstattung für den Preis aber unter aller Kanone.  Da bekommst du mit einem Selbstaufbau deutlich bessere Teile, musst ja nicht alles neu kaufen. Anregungen hab ich ja schon gegeben.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## ilfer (23. Juni 2015)

Was findest Du an der Ausstattung denn so furchtbar? Acera Schaltwerk und Rapidfire-Plus. Die meisten "Marken" haben nur Tourney mit RevoShift. Die restlichen Teile find ich jetzt auch nicht so untypisch für ein Kinderrad. Frog ist da doch auch nicht besser?!


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juni 2015)

Brakeset: Tektro, V-brake
Brake Levers:Tektro Levers
Handlebars:HOY Alloy, 25.4mm, Width: 540, Back Sweep: 10 Degree, Rise: 0
Stem:HOY Alloy, 60mm
Headset:1-1/8" integrated headset
Grips:Velo grips
Rims:Alex ACE20 24 Inch, 32H
Front Hub:Joy Tech 821, 9mm, ball bearings
Rear Hub:Joy Tech 192, 32H, ball bearings
Spokes:14G, Steel plain gauge
Front Tyre:Kenda K1047, 24×1.95
Rear Tyre:Kenda K1047, 24×1.95
Tubes:Kenda
Saddle:HOY, CR-MO rail with track stripe logo
Seatpost:
HOY Alloy 27.2×300mm

Das ist wohl absolut nix dolles! 
Da hab ich schon ganz andere Sachen gebaut mit LX /XT usw. Dafür fast 400€ ist schon ne Nummer. Das einzige was da einigermaßen hochwertig und von Qualität ist ist der Rahmen!


----------



## ilfer (23. Juni 2015)

Da hast du recht, nix dolles. Aber verglichen mit anderen Komplettrad-Angeboten diverser Hersteller (Specialized, Frog,...) absolut Standard, oder?


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juni 2015)

Die Felgen sind auch ok. Standard-Teile für ein 400 Eur Kinderrad. Ist halt "neu". Kann man nicht mit "gebraucht" auf LX-Niwo vergleichen... Wer schrauben kann und mag macht dies und baut LX/XT. Aber einen Rahmen braucht man trotzdem noch.

Fisch: Woher nimmst Du das Wissen um die Rahmenqualität? Ich hatte ja nun den Frog komplett zerlegt, Gewicht geht in Ordnung, sonstige Quali erstmal auch ok, die Lackqualität einem Kinderrad leider nicht wirklich angemessen. Ich finde, von Fotos her ist das alles schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (23. Juni 2015)

Als Qualität bezeichne ich Alu 6061er.
Mehr muss ich da nicht ausführen.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Juni 2015)

Allein vom Material kann man allerdings noch nicht auf die Verarbeitung schliessen. Das waere ein bisschen zu einfach.

Tektro Bremsen und -griffe sind absolut üblich bei den Kinderbikes, habe 2 Kanias mit diesen und bau die jetzt auch ans Cube dran.
Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze Eigenprodukt oder umgelabelt, ohne die in der Hand oder auf der Waage zu haben kann man auch keine Aussage treffen, ob die Teile gut oder schlecht sind.
Schaltung ist verbesserungswürdig, muss aber auch nicht zwingend gemacht werden.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Juni 2015)

Full ack.


----------



## track94 (11. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es jetzt auch in blau


----------

